# I think I'll just cut them out myself...



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

I just read a couple of horror stories on here and they are what we want to avoid.

We hope to have a heat press and some labels here in the next few weeks -- partly to use to do tagless labels.

After calling around locally, I'm frightened to drop any garments off. There's a language barrier at lots of shops, which is understandably but still diminishes my faith... And the others seemed almost clueless and if not clueless they were rude. It was a very strange experience. I made maybe 8 phone calls this morning and it was very disappointing.

So... We played around with removing labels from some samples. I'm thinking that we just sit on the couch watching a movie and removing tags -- at least in this point of our small business. We have about 400-500 garments we look to order in about two weeks (SS/LS tees, crewneck and hoodies sweats). 

I certainly don't want to drop them off and have them ruined. 

I've read a few posts on here where people just cut the label really close and left it at that. I'm thinking that's what we may need to do for now...

Anybody want to share their experience with giving up and doing it themselves??

Thanks!

-K


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Unless you are already set on your blanks, you could just buy some with tear-away tags.


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

splathead said:


> Unless you are already set on your blanks, you could just buy some with tear-away tags.


I'm looking for certain styles/colors and, unfortunately, none of it is tearaway...  (I wish)


----------



## GS Fashion (Sep 13, 2009)

I have actually done this many times .... The way that I do it is cut very close to the collar and then with a a small pointy object push the small left over portion under the taping.

The pointy thing that I use is that little tool used in sewing ... not too sure what the name is but looks almost like a sharp spear that you cut stitches out when you are taking apart garments.

Its not a fun job but it works


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

GS Fashion said:


> I have actually done this many times .... The way that I do it is cut very close to the collar and then with a a small pointy object push the small left over portion under the taping.
> 
> The pointy thing that I use is that little tool used in sewing ... not too sure what the name is but looks almost like a sharp spear that you cut stitches out when you are taking apart garments.
> 
> Its not a fun job but it works


I think we use the same thing: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t94404.html#post553526


----------



## TheJaspMan (Jul 20, 2009)

Let's say you did this with a Gildan 5000. What is the suggested way to reattach the new custom tag?


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

A couple of years ago i had to do the same, what i finished up doing was I designed my own label and had some stick on ones made like they use on childrens clothing for school or when you go into hospital etc. if you order a couple of hundred they only work out about 25 cents each and you just peel them off the roll and stick them over the old label you can get any size and the material they are made from is thick and you cant see through it. Making them is a small cottage industry there should be plenty over in the States that do it.
They make life a lot better 
Allan


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TheJaspMan said:


> Let's say you did this with a Gildan 5000. What is the suggested way to reattach the new custom tag?


There is no point in cutting a tag if you are sewing in your own label.

You must cut the stitches attached to the Gildan label, remove it, reinsert your label, and sew back with a sewing maching.


----------



## TheJaspMan (Jul 20, 2009)

splathead said:


> There is no point in cutting a tag if you are sewing in your own label.
> 
> You must cut the stitches attached to the Gildan label, remove it, reinsert your label, and sew back with a sewing maching.


 
That's what I had figured on, just wanted to verify. Thanks.


----------



## chesterwayne (Nov 11, 2005)

I just helped a client of mine relabel and print their new line and an issue came up regarding the relabeling manufacturing rights. The issue was that if a shirt came with the original tag and has the Made in "country", the new label needs to have the place of origin printed on the label. Don't forget the care instructions either!


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

we have been just using JPSS and printing sheets of labels that we press on under the original tag. It gives it an original info tag and our own custom tagless tag. Looks very sharp. e fit about 20per sheet on JPSS so it is very cheap. And you can put as many colours as you wish in the design of your tag.


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

chesterwayne said:


> I just helped a client of mine relabel and print their new line and an issue came up regarding the relabeling manufacturing rights. The issue was that if a shirt came with the original tag and has the Made in "country", the new label needs to have the place of origin printed on the label. Don't forget the care instructions either!


Yes, absolutely. There are a few great threads on here explaining the requirements. I'm just going to copy everything from the current label as far as content, care and country of origin. Basically, everything that's not the company logo!!


----------

